# Bow kill number one



## bam_bam (Sep 20, 2011)

First off I would like to say thanks to all you guys for the atta boys and congrats. I have been snake bit numerous times since I have chosen to hunt primarily with my longbow and it feels awsome to finally have everything work out for once

Got to the club this morning at around 6:45 and when I got through climbing the same tree where I got busted by a nice buck last Sunday I looked at my phone and it ws 7:15. I got settled in for a long sit or till the rain started either one.

At 7:40 I sent my wife a text to see if she had left for work and just as I hit the send button I heard the familiar sound of a four legged critter walking. I looked to my left and saw two deer coming down the same trail as the buck did last weekend. I said a OH CRAP to myself sense I still had a cell phone in my hand. I managed to put my phone away and pick up my bow.

I contemplated on trying to stand up and take a shot but quickly decided I need to just sit tight and make the shot sitting. The deer then walked in an opening to my left at 12 yards I drew the G&L bow that Jeff Hampton donated to the raffle at this years TBG banquet ( thanks alot Jeff ) picked my spot and let it fly. At the shot the deer ducked and spun to the left and I saw the fletching disappear a little far back I thought. 

I watched the deer run off and could see blood spraying from the deer so I felt better about the shot. Did I mention during all this my tree had switched to vibration mode cause it was shaking. I was tore up. 

I called Donnie Poole and he gave me reassurance I would find the deer (thanks Donnie). I went to the spot of the shot and found the arrow and felt even better when I saw it was covered with red stuff and no green. The tree shark did a number on the deer. Like Chris Spikes said in his last video they do a great job and the blood trail wasnt hard to follow at all.
Deer may have ran 75 yards before exspiring

The arrow






Hero Shot





Aint too proud of the shot but it done the trick


----------



## dpoole (Sep 20, 2011)

awesome CHRIS congrat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 20, 2011)

Alrighty then, I am proud for you Chris! 

Awesome job buddy. Fine deer and hero shot.
Could not have happened to a better fellar. 
I wish I was there to help you skin and quarter her.
That is cool.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 20, 2011)

Way to go buddy!  That first one is a bear!  My fifth is trying my patience!


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! 

Backstrap for dinner!!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 20, 2011)

Great shooting and Congrats on the Deer


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 20, 2011)

MAN CHRIS I AM EXCITED FOR YOU!!! Good job buddy!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 20, 2011)

That's my team leader in action way to go Chris! I might have to get me some of those tree sharks


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2011)

You the man is!!!! Smile! It's a happy day!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Purdy deer Chris, great job!


----------



## Tikki (Sep 20, 2011)

Way to Go Chris!! So proud for you Man!
I can see the enthusiasm on your face


----------



## dutchman (Sep 20, 2011)

Good job, Chris. Congratulations.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats. Nice doe.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 20, 2011)

Ain't nothin wrong w that shot and that shore is a pretty arra!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great story Chris! It's funny sometimes, all those hunts you try so hard to "make it Happen" and it doesn't! Then one day it all comes together so quickly! I hope it's the first of many more to come!

 That's what I call a bloody arrow!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 20, 2011)

Good job man.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 20, 2011)

Good job bam bam. Way to get it done!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 20, 2011)

You look positively giddy in that picture Chris!  LOL  Your face looks as serious as that hole in the deer!   Good shot and man tha's a hole!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so proud of you, If we were closer I would Parade you around on my shoulders.......


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 20, 2011)

Tikki said:


> Way to Go Chris!! So proud for you Man!
> I can see the enthusiasm on your face



Haha, I was smiling on the inside. 



Jayin J said:


> I am so proud of you, If we were closer I would Parade you around on my shoulders.......



You shure you would want to do that that may put you in traction for a few weeks, but I know what you mean we will have to do a victory dance next time I am up in Schley County or at horse creek.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 20, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Alrighty then, I am proud for you Chris!
> 
> Awesome job buddy. Fine deer and hero shot.
> Could not have happened to a better fellar.
> ...



Thanks Jeff and thank you for giving up that great bow for the raffle at the banquet. Your generosity is great admired and appreciated


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 20, 2011)

proud for you man!! good job.


----------



## onemoretime (Sep 20, 2011)

jury is in #1 in the books  great story


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 20, 2011)

Good for you Chris. A toast to BAM BAM. Boy Sept. so far has been a wet month for toasts. The computer is spinning. Ya'll keep it up.  mIKe


----------



## baldfish (Sep 20, 2011)

Way to go bam bam


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 20, 2011)

Way to go Chris, I am so happy for you buddy!!! 

Man that arrow is soaked in blood, thats what i like to see.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome!  Great job!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh yeah! Good shot and great kill


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Looks like a great shot to me.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 20, 2011)

Bud, I am proud for you!  I knew it'd come together for you sooner or later.  Couple of questions.  What draw weight you shootin'?  And did you get an exit/pass through?


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome kill Chris!!!!!!!
I believe Hampton put a secret MOJO incantation on that bow for ya!!!!!! more dead things to come from it this season!!!!!
I wanna help do the dead critter dance with ya when next I seezzz ya!!!!!


----------



## gurn (Sep 20, 2011)

Chris ya really put it on that one!! Good story and good shootin.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2011)

Outstanding Bam Bam.RC


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome Chris!!!   

Fishbait sent me a text at lunch and I was dancing around and all giggles and smiles for ya.      


We're so danged proud for you!


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats Chris,  man what a hole!!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 20, 2011)

That is dandy man. You guys are tempting me with those sharks. Dang they get the job done. I wish I was better are sharpening.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 20, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Bud, I am proud for you!  I knew it'd come together for you sooner or later.  Couple of questions.  What draw weight you shootin'?  And did you get an exit/pass through?



Thanks Chris, I was shooting a 57#@27" G&L longbow, complete pass through and a heck of a blood trail



TNGIRL said:


> Awesome kill Chris!!!!!!!
> I believe Hampton put a secret MOJO incantation on that bow for ya!!!!!! more dead things to come from it this season!!!!!
> I wanna help do the dead critter dance with ya when next I seezzz ya!!!!!



I am glad he put the mojo it. When we get together we will have a big ol dance



turtlebug said:


> Awesome Chris!!!
> 
> Fishbait sent me a text at lunch and I was dancing around and all giggles and smiles for ya.
> 
> ...




Thanks bug you and fish were one of the first ones I wanted to tell



jerry russell said:


> That is dandy man. You guys are tempting me with those sharks. Dang they get the job done. I wish I was better are sharpening.



I tell you what if you get some the tutorial Chris Spikes has up is top notch. Do it just like he shows and the things will be surgical


----------



## Bowana (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Necedah (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Chris.
I believe that's the redest arrow I've ever seen.

Dave


----------



## Al33 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's awesome Chris!!!! Congratulations buddy, now go get anudderone.


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 20, 2011)

Great job! That first one with traditional gear is hard, but sweet.
That broadhead did everything but field dress it for you!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 20, 2011)

Way to go! I am still waiting on my first trad kill!


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats man....I love it when  a guy breaks though!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 20, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> Thanks Chris, I was shooting a 57#@27" G&L longbow, complete pass through and a heck of a blood trail


 Them broadheads hack. And once you hack, you'll never go back!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 21, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> Haha, I was smiling on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> You shure you would want to do that that may put you in traction for a few weeks, but I know what you mean we will have to do a victory dance next time I am up in Schley County or at horse creek.



CHRIS dancing   this i got to see


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 21, 2011)

way to whack em Chris ... congrats to ya ...


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 21, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 21, 2011)

Yaaaa.....Hooooo.....! 
Ya done good ..... Chris .....Ya done good!


----------



## RogerB (Sep 21, 2011)

I knew I took a drink of whiskey last night for a reason, It was a toast for you success, Congrads, you the man!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 21, 2011)

Way to go Chris.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantastic, Chris!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 21, 2011)

Get em team leader. Now if ya'll would just kick that sorry, unproductive member off the team, you might get somewhere. So far all I've been is being real good at being were they are not.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 21, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Them broadheads hack. And once you hack, you'll never go back!



You got that right


dpoole said:


> CHRUS dancing   this i got to see



You better be quick cause it wont last long



Barry Duggan said:


> Get em team leader. Now if ya'll would just kick that sorry, unproductive member off the team, you might get somewhere. So far all I've been is being real good at being were they are not.



I got faith in ya Barry, there is a deer up there with your name on it.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the congrats!!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice job. Those sharks look serious.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats Chris !!!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

